# Starting a club



## shawn dooley (Feb 18, 2019)

Me and some friends are thinking about starting a club this year but have no ideas on how to start it? Any suggestions


----------



## Fish2DMax (Feb 22, 2019)

Shawn I can be of assistance. I'll PM you to start the conversation.


----------

